# what do modest Mamas wear during labor and birth?



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I am about to go through my third child birth, though first natural unmedicated and at a birth center. My first two were a long time ago in a hospital where I very comfortably wore a hospital gown aka tent! Now, I am in a new setting, new circumstances, I can bring whatever I want. There is a tub and I will be with some people that I know and some people that I don't. 1 of 3 midwives that I have met several times which I am comfortable with, birthing assistant that I have never met, my husband and a new friend who will be acting as a doula. So far I have packed two night shirt which are basically big t shirts at mid thigh, but I'm wondering is there something I would be more comfortable in while in the water? Something that isn't super revealing? This is not a religious modesty, just a personal preference. I can't see myself in just a bra


----------



## Lilsmommy1 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Modesty*

A sports bra or bathing suit top, tank top, even a t shirt over if you'd like......I had a birth similar to the one you are planning with one of my babies and wore a sports bra and later a tee. Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## mmaschultenover (Jul 25, 2014)

I planned for being in the water as well but my baby had other plans! What I brought was a bandeau bra and soft shorts. You can wear bottoms in the water until it's time to push


----------



## lolo77 (Nov 12, 2013)

What about a cotton nursing bra? Then baby can go right to breast but you still have cover?


----------



## lalalovely (Nov 7, 2012)

Remember, whatever you wear in the tub may have to be changed if it gets wet. Now I am not trying to change your mind about anything, and you know yourself better than I do. I am a very modest person, just my personal preference, but when I was REALLY laboring, I did not care at all that I was topless. I had on one of those hospital gowns, and it kept falling down, exposing my breasts. I was completely ok with it and actually felt better without that fabric on me. I got really annoyed when the nurse kept pulling it up to cover me! Anyway, the point of that was, you may find, especially with getting in and out of a tub that you are more comfortable mostly naked ?


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I found a bathing suit with a skirt to wear in the tub. It was actually a one-piece, but fortunately made in such a way that I could cut out the crotch without problems (and I have a bikini bottom that I can wear with it now, so it's still useful).

It's a very short skirt, but more modest than just a top, and more comfortable than a big t-shirt. I was happy with it.

You can also get standalone swim skirts, which might also be a little longer.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

I usually wear a sports nursing bra under a cute tent type dress..because I know the dress will come off when the big labor begins. I then have a birth skirt underneath. 

It's a lot less modest than I like to be..but since I usually take things off a lot in labor, it leaves me as covered as I can be.


----------

